# curious



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

The patent for grounded receptacles was issued in 1928. Click here for a thread on the issue.


----------



## Phil DeBlanc (May 29, 2010)

Can't speak to other areas, here the official cutover date to Romex WG as opposed to 2 wire Romex was 1 January 1964.

WG Romex and hard black plastic switchboxes arrived on the market in 63, and there was no shortage of argument on how grounding would be done. Into 64 UNLESS plastic boxes were in the circuit the ground wire could just be pulled back onto the jacket and clamped in the switchbox for grounding. 

Metal switchboxes with 3 wire receptacles didn't require the ground wire to be brought to the receptacle, on plastic boxes the ground wire needed to be brought to the receptacle around 65 when somebody figured out just leaving the grounds twisted together in back of the box didn't ground anything.

GFI was required on pools in 68. The Inspectors here decided a GFI was too expensive so they wouldn't enforce that part of the Code.

This is Rochester NY where you can wire an 8 story office building with Romex and Subfeed cable.


----------



## stillirnin (Jan 24, 2008)

I got to thinking the area where house is (small subdevelopment) back into early 70s was like a village or township sorta the "sticks" maybe inspectors werent on top of things and maybe the contractor was cutting trying to cut cost used the two conductor recepts. instead of grounded recepts. theres metal boxes ground tied to the box


----------

